# Bionic Compares to ?



## Deodexed (Jun 11, 2011)

I am wondering how close the Bionic is to the Atrix in regards to bootloader.

I found this http://briefmobile.com/exclusive-atrix-4g-bootloader-unlocked-with-android-2-3-update which I found very interesting and also this http://briefmobile.com/exclusive-atrix-4g-bootloader-unlocked-with-android-2-3-update .

Also I found this site http://www.omappedia.org/wiki/OMAP_Android_Main for possibly making a kernel for the Bionic since it runs the OMAP processor as well.

Thoughts?

Twitter your replys to me @Deodexed if you want!


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I thought it ran an OMAP... Theres a little going on in the bootloader section but im not getting my hopes up with this phone like i foolishly did with my droid 2, i hope it happens though.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Lol. The posted link even says omap. :facepalm:


----------



## Deodexed (Jun 11, 2011)

Yea I meant that Snow02! lol I heard the devices were close but now im reading more and its getting further apart! Droid3 has the same processor, but I thought there was another phone put there who had the exact same, from another network...LOOKING!


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Deodexed said:


> Yea I meant that Snow02! lol I heard the devices were close but now im reading more and its getting further apart! Droid3 has the same processor, but I thought there was another phone put there who had the exact same, from another network...LOOKING!


The photon on sprint uses the tegra 2. So does the X2 on VZW.


----------

